# super six hi-mod 2010



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, according to you, I can buy a brand new super six HM 2010 frameset.. the total price is 1800$ is it a good deal??


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes

Starnut


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, according to you, I can buy a brand new super six HM 2010 frameset.. the total price is 1800$ is it a good deal??


according to me?


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

Who sells it for that price?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you can get a brand new 2010 SS6 frameset (wether HM or non HM) for $1800.00 (with warranty coverage) then it's a great buy. Where can one procure it that low of a price?

CHL


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

it's a warranty frame, the guy bought another brand, cannondale shipping was too long for him, so now he has to sell the super six still in the box, fork uncut etc... but I dont think I can have the warranty.. but the deal is good enough


----------



## 123prs (Jun 19, 2007)

From your first post it was not at all clear that you were talking about a "used" frame -- i.e., one that is being sold by someone other than an authorized Cannondale dealer. It You should have made that clear in your first post, as it makes all the difference in the world in terms of price. Having said that, the deal is a good one; grab it.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

not used, brand new in box...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

As long as the frame has not buikt & register with Cannondale you should not have any problem.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Get it, now!


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

so.. now.. I have 2 choices.. the super six hi-mod 2010 = 1800$
or the super six 2009 hi-mod = 1000$

what do you think??


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

shotojs78 said:


> so.. now.. I have 2 choices.. the super six hi-mod 2010 = 1800$
> or the super six 2009 hi-mod = 1000$
> 
> what do you think??


Buy both!


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

If you don't buy the 2009 for $1000, can you let us know where it is at?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

do you think is worth it to pay 800$ more to buy a 2010 instead of 2009??


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> do you think is worth it to pay 800$ more to buy a 2010 instead of 2009??


Yes. For that price it's a steal anyway. Is it new?


----------

